# Auto. trans. leak.



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Had the seal and the axle replaced on my Cruze at about 10,000 miles.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Interesting. Something to check on mine soon even though I have a manual.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Colt45 said:


> Had the seal and the axle replaced on my Cruze at about 10,000 miles.


 Forgot about the chance the axle has a groove in it from the seal. I'll keep watching it after the fix.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Mine is leaking too! But from the right axle seal. But the soonest my dealer can see my car is the 17th. Any idea how long it'll take to get fixed?


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Mine is leaking too! But from the right axle seal. But the soonest my dealer can see my car is the 17th. Any idea how long it'll take to get fixed?


Mine was only a couple of hours. I am trying to remember if it was one or both. My car has been fixed so many times that I can't keep track.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Colt45 said:


> Mine was only a couple of hours. I am trying to remember if it was one or both. My car has been fixed so many times that I can't keep track.


Only a couple of hours? Awesome! I really don't want to be without my car for very long. And I'm kind of a perfectionist, so I hate it when other people have to drive or work on my car lol.


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Only a couple of hours? Awesome! I really don't want to be without my car for very long. And I'm kind of a perfectionist, so I hate it when other people have to drive or work on my car lol.


Mine is leased and has been back to the dealer so many times that they immediately five me a loaner. Mostly because they feel sorry for me.

But I don't recall it being more than about two hours.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Colt45 said:


> Mine is leased and has been back to the dealer so many times that they immediately five me a loaner. Mostly because they feel sorry for me.
> 
> But I don't recall it being more than about two hours.


Do you know if they top off the Trans fluid after or do they flush it completely?


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Do you know if they top off the Trans fluid after or do they flush it completely?


I do not recall them mentioning a flush. I would highly doubt they would do that, unless the pan gasket itself was suspected of entering the fluid system.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Colt45 said:


> I do not recall them mentioning a flush. I would highly doubt they would do that, unless the pan gasket itself was suspected of entering the fluid system.


So they top it off then? Cause fluid did leak out so its not gonna be full..


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> So they top it off then? Cause fluid did leak out so its not gonna be full..


Would be more than a 'top off' as the vast majority of your fluid is in the pan when they drop the pan. Not unlike a routine fluid/filter change. I am not sure what the fluid capacity on the Cruze is, but at least 90% of it will be in the pan.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> So they top it off then? Cause fluid did leak out so its not gonna be full..


They'll put a drain pan under the axle, pop the axle out, what drains out, drains out, replace the seal, put it back together, and then top it off.

I'm STILL waiting for my car. Brake rotors are still not in. Bet they could get them in to Hawaii faster.:disgust: 
I hate my loaner; 2011 Impala, can't believe it's made on the same planet let alone same company. 
Been riding my motorcycle to work even though it's cold. 40F.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Just got my car back.:eusa_clap:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Colt45 said:


> Would be more than a 'top off' as the vast majority of your fluid is in the pan when they drop the pan. Not unlike a routine fluid/filter change. I am not sure what the fluid capacity on the Cruze is, but at least 90% of it will be in the pan.


There is no 'pan' on the bottom of the auto. (and manual) trans......nothing to remove.
There is a drain plug.

Rob


----------

